# MOT for LHD in NI - headlights



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't you just hate all these mnemonics?!

Our 4-yr-old (van!) is due its first MOT next week in N.Ireland. It's a LHD and we spend most of our time on the continent. 

I'm getting the kph speedo replaced by mph (I've been told by someone official that I should never have got it licenced in the first placce with no mph). I much prefer the kph but there you are....

I'd intended just masking the headlight protectors so that the beam doesn't kick up on the wrong side in UK, but Simon of Leisure Tech says he's been talking to someone who's van failed (in NI) with beam benders.

Has anyone else got a LHD through MOT (in NI), and what did you do with your lights?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours isn't LHD but my understanding is that the lights will have to be changed. Perhaps ring the MOT HQ at Boucher Road and ask, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan - my experience is that the knowledge of motorhome-related issues at Boucher Road is pretty woeful.

I was just wondering if anyone had actual experience of this situation.

If I changed the headlights for MOT I'd be wanting to change them back again for foreign travel - pretty expensive!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it's a pain. That question isn't exclusive to motorhomes though.

There have been threads on here in the past although not exclusively about the attitude in NI. I believe the regs are the same, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Replied via the iPhone app but doesn't seem to have got through but don't be surprised if you get a duplicate post.

Don't go to the expense of a new speedo, I got an overlay which is indistinguishable from the original Fiat one - let me know if you want the supplier's details.

My MOT man is very co-operative, knows I use the van almost exclusively on the continent ( other than drive to/from the Chunnel) so is prepared to pass as is. Try that with your tester, otherwise don't you have a lever or other facility to temporarily adjust the headlights to RHD?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately Mike in NI we have Government test centres, no private garages do MOT or any other testing. They are complete sticklers and headlight alignment is a favourite.

I never have had a van MOT'd at home because of that. It's much easier and quicker in the rest of the UK, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

javea said:


> Don't go to the expense of a new speedo, I got an overlay which is indistinguishable from the original Fiat one - let me know if you want the supplier's details.


Thanks Javea. I already have the thing for conversion of kph to mph - but I think it is just an overlay - from lockwood? You do have to take off the cover etc, and the needle - it's not just a stick-on thing.



javea said:


> My MOT man is very co-operative, knows I use the van almost exclusively on the continent ( other than drive to/from the Chunnel) so is prepared to pass as is. Try that with your tester, otherwise don't you have a lever or other facility to temporarily adjust the headlights to RHD?


In NI our MOT's are all official governemnt places rather than local garages so I think my chances of finding a co-operative man are minimal!

As to a lever for temp adjustment - the German van didn't even have mph on the dial! I think the only modification is of height, as most vehicles have, to cope with variation in load.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have a Fiat cab then I am pretty sure you will need new lights. If it's an A class with round lights there may be adjustment. Mine are adjustable for LHD or RHD, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Headlights dipping the "wrong" way will, without a doubt, result in a failure. and no fitting masks will NOT mean a pass, Sorry !!!


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi JWW
I hope my experience of the same situation you are having may help.

I purchased my left-hand drive German Concorde Charisma in Germany (new) on an Iveco Daily base in 2007 and imported it myself to the U.K. so can speak from direct experience. It was supplied with a KPH speedo and 'right-dipping' lights.

When I presented it to the DVLA in Portsmouth to get the V5, etc., shortly after arriving the officer chose not to inspect the vehicle, although they have the right to do so. Consequently the 'KPH only' speedo was not picked up. Once the UK documentation has been issued, there is no need to be further concerned. I have had two MOTs since then, and the tester(s) have advised that the speedo does NOT form part of the MOT. I decided not to waste my money changing the head unit as, like you, I spend most of my time touring in Europe, where a KPH speedo is more convenient. In summary, unless picked up on initial inspection at importation, you need worry no longer and you will not fail an MOT because of it.

The lights, however, are a different matter. 
Although I ordered 'left-dipping' lights from the factory, my vehicle was supplied with 'right-dipping' (I didn't discover until after landing in the UK!). Never mind I thought, this is perfect for my continental touring, so for the next three years it was no problem.

However, it did FAIL it's first MOT because of this! The Hella Xenon headlights have lever at their rear which, when operated, eliminates the dazzle to oncoming drivers. After some sweet-talking to the tester, he relented and gave me a 'pass.' Regardless, the headlights still did not comply with the beam pattern required to pass the UK MOT! I did some further research and found this to be so. To change for UK units would have cost a fortune (I think about £500 per side).

Since I had specified "UK dipping lights" on my order, I returned to the factory in southern Germany in 2010 and they happily replaced the headlights with those of the correct type, free of charge (as they should!)

To summarise, for your situation (and in my direct, non-anecdotal, personal experience!)

a) Keep the KPH speedo. Whether it shows MPH or KPH is not part of the MOT test. Once imported into the country no authority will force you to replace it. If it bothers you, you can get an MPH overlay.

b) Fit UK spec headlights. The little lever doesn't convert them from right to left dipping (assuming they are Hella units).

Good luck!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The lights on my van, which is an A class, have adjustment to change them from LHD to RHD. This is not effected by a lever it's done by turning the whole unit, Alan.


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

erneboy said:


> The lights on my van, which is an A class, have adjustment to change them from LHD to RHD. This is not effected by a lever it's done by turning the whole unit, Alan.


Thanks for that info. I couldn't do that with mine as the beam pattern would not comply. What make are yours?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are little round Hella lights. The two for dip have an elongated mounting slot so that they can be rotated to change the dip pattern. Also found on some Hymer vans I understand, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi JWW,

Yes, my overlay was from Lockwoods. Fairly simple job to remove clear plastic cover, lift off speedo needle, remove Fiat overlay and then replace with the new one, and push the needle back onto the spline.


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Erneboy, 
I found this Hella document on-line (Google search) and this complies with my findings and experience.

It illustrates what function the lever performs. Many people seem to think it converts there lights from LHD to RHD but this confirms that's not the case.

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/exaturbo/Golf/?action=view&current=lightswitch.jpg


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My lights do not have a lever, they have an elongated mounting slot to allow them to be revolved, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean-Luc covers it with an email from Hella in this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-14883-hymer.html+dip+beam+lhd

Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all for the feedback, especially SamAhab with your personal experience similar to mine - I personally imported ours but it was bought straight off the dealer's yard, so it was built for use in mainland Europe, without any UK mods.

I just phoned the test centre I'm taking it to and have been assured (by Aaron, in case I have to remind him!) that, so long as the beam is flat-lined (i.e. has no kick-up at the right side) then the headlights will pass with beam-benders fitted.

I shall report back after 2nd March!!

However, as regards the speedo, if the vehicle is >1984, then it must have both mph and kph.



javea said:


> Hi JWW,
> 
> Yes, my overlay was from Lockwoods. Fairly simple job to remove clear plastic cover, lift off speedo needle, remove Fiat overlay and then replace with the new one, and push the needle back onto the spline.


Javea - how long a job is that? Mine is a Transit van but I guess there's not much difference getting at the gubbins.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought my LHD motorhome in Germany new and imported it myself. It is a Ford Transit. I had it MOTd last year for the first time. I did the following and it passed without any problem:

1. Changed the foglight and reversing light onto opposite sides. On my Hymer van this was easy. I simply extended the wiring which was accessible behind the plastic bumper. 

2. I bought plastic stick on headlight deflectors from ebay( the type that people from the continent would use if they were coming to the UK) and asked the garage to positon them for me which they were happy to do. That way I knew the they would pass the test. 

I did not do anything to the speedo which was in KPM. It is not a requirement of the MOT to have it in MPH. However, that said it is a legal requirement, so if UK police notice then I guess you might be in trouble. So a stick on speedo is your safest bet if you dont want to take the risk.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

JWW said:


> Javea - how long a job is that? Mine is a Transit van but I guess there's not much difference getting at the gubbins.


It is 4 years since I did mine so can't be exact on time, would have thought within an hour.

On the Fiat X250 you have to undo 2 screws so as to be able to pull out the instrument panelr enough to get behind it to disconnect the speedo cable and pull the whole instrument cluster out.

Then remove the screws that hold the clear plastic front on, think ther were 2 screws holding on the original overlay, pull the speed arm off - that's the scary bit, remove the overlay, replace with the new one then reverse the original procedures.

Sounds a bit daunting when it is described like that but it really is not a problem.

As you say, the Transit should be pretty similar.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm delighted to report that our van passed this morning!! 



Mrplodd said:


> Headlights dipping the "wrong" way will, without a doubt, result in a failure. and no fitting masks will NOT mean a pass, Sorry !!!


And I'm delighted to discover that your info didn't rule the day, Mrplodd - I had duct tape creating a flat-line and, as promised when I spoke to them earlier, this was passed.

I did go with the lockwood mph/kph overlay though. I'd worked on an alternative which would have meant I could keep the kph and have mph showing on an internal circle, but it was in danger of fouling the speedo needle, and also was partially obscuring the 200kph number (as if!!) so decided not to go with it.

If I find reading the smaller kph figures awkward, I might go in again and try attaching individual kph stickers to the outside. They probably wouldn't be very visible in the dark, but then we do very little driving in the dark - and I'd still have the smaller illuminated kph figures.

The mechanic who flat-lined the headlights said that as from sometime very soon, it will be a requirement of MOT that the headlamps have a kick-up on the correct side. Has anyone heard that?

I didn't want to ask at the MOT centre in case it concentrated their attention on what I had!

If it is the case, I'll not buy another set of protectors as I'd intended (one for masked, one not) but instead will put the money to a pair of headlamps, and just learn how to change them.

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*What Height Should Headlight Beam Be?*

Update:

Someone had suggested that maybe my LHD headlights wouldn't pass the MOT in GB with just tape to flat-line them.

However, I've an assurance from the garage in Edinburgh that I intend to use in August that they will have no problem with that arrangement.

I'll need to make sure that the beam is at the correct height once we're loaded up - does anyone know what that height is? And at what distance

I tried to find on the web before without success.


----------

